# Mortise and Tenon Jig



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the more expensive one, you are probably right about the difference not being worth the upgrade but I'm happy with it. The one bit I would add is to mount it high, I was constantly bending over to check the alignment. This will probably not be necessary if you use it enough but I've only used it on one project so far.


----------



## jhlittle1880 (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with Mike that you need to mount it high, both for ease of use and to allow for long tenon work pieces. I built a box to attach it to that clamps to my bench top.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the nice review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

